# Pellet Question?



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 30, 2021)

I know I have posed a similar question in the past but I am ready to buy an Amazen smoking tube. I want to use it primarily in my Weber kettle for a low hassle smoke source. I really want to experiment with different wood types and this seems like a pretty economical way to go. Can I get some recommendations for post oak wood pellets and any particular blended pellets that any of you really like for your own barbecue?

Also I have seen a few ways to light these things. Is a heat gun a good solution? Should it always be a torch? Any other suggestions for effective ways to light them? Thanks in advance.

G


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 30, 2021)

I just bought a small 6" tube and it works great. I use apple wood in mine as thats what I use in my pellet grill. As far as lightning it, a heat gun would never work, you need a flame. I use a small butane torch.  Light the pellets ,let them flame for 8 to 10 min,  blow it out and she smokes like crazy. 

Corey


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 30, 2021)

B+B makes post oak I believe.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 31, 2021)

I have peach/Pecan mix pellets i got from Bass Pro. They are Cabelas brand. I got them to use exclusively in a pellet tube and they burn good and put good smoke off.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 31, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I have peach/Pecan mix pellets i got from Bass Pro. They are Cabelas brand. I got them to use exclusively in a pellet tube and they burn good and put good smoke off.


I was actually looking at those on the website. I love pecan and have never used peach wood. I have to admit I am intrigued. I’m planning a trip out to bass pro on Friday. I will take a look then. Thanks for the heads up.
G


----------



## bill1 (May 18, 2021)

ekperaphael said:


> what are you talking about


A little about Amazen smoking tubes, a little about lighting them, a little about the best pellets to use in them, a little about what pellets are bad....you get the idea.  We are free-range posters here.  
Squirrel!


----------

